# practice shuko



## mrhnau (Feb 28, 2006)

I recently spoke to my instructor regarding training with shuko. He had done it in the past but pretty much mauled some of his shirts. He had looked for some practice shuko but found very few, and the ones he found were very expensive ($45 or so each). Does anyone know of a decent supplier that has them relatively cheap?

For those of you that do train with shuko, do you use the real ones? practice ones? Do you also use the foot devices? That ones I've seen look exceptionally difficult to walk in.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to get some practice shuko too.  One of my instructors bought a pair while in South Florida, and I thought he said they were about $15.  I never got the name of the place.  I think it was just a small martial arts store.

So they must be out there.  As far as ashiko I have never used them or seen them used.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 28, 2006)

Ed Green's tools are certainly not cheap.  His Shuko are $52 for the pair, and I have NOT tried them out.

But, I have had really good experiences with his training tools in the past.

www.budoweapons.com


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 28, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Ed Green's tools are certainly not cheap.  His Shuko are $52 for the pair, and I have NOT tried them out.
> 
> But, I have had really good experiences with his training tools in the past.
> 
> www.budoweapons.com



Thanks rutherford. I can buy -real- ones for less than $30. Just on principle, it seems wrong that practice weapons cost more!

My instructor is thinking of having some made from leather by a friend who does leatherwork. We will see... would be alot quicker and convenient to order some, but not at that price...


----------



## Koinu (Feb 28, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Thanks rutherford. I can buy -real- ones for less than $30. Just on principle, it seems wrong that practice weapons cost more!
> .



You can buy training Shuko  in Japan at the Hombu I am sure someone will point out from whom.

You can buy real Shuko for under $30 WoW. Would they be real shuko or Real cheap and nasty ones that are far from real ?


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 28, 2006)

Koinu said:
			
		

> You can buy training Shuko  in Japan at the Hombu I am sure someone will point out from whom.
> 
> You can buy real Shuko for under $30 WoW. Would they be real shuko or Real cheap and nasty ones that are far from real ?



I've not much experience w/ them, so hard for me to tell. Want me to find his source? I could go back and ask... they looked ok to me, not sure how durable they would be.

I'd love to hear how to obtain them from the Hombu..


----------



## Tengu6 (Feb 28, 2006)

in the Fall 2005 issue of Bujinmag I reviewed Ed Greens training Shuko as well as a pair from a company in Canada, both were nice but functioned differently. Bujin Design was asked to participate in the review but we never heard from them, thier training shuko looked the safest but the least functional.

IMO, you cant go wrong with anything Ed Green makes. Also this company (http://www.paart.hr) has some training shuko that look a lot like Ed's and thier training tools look pretty nice.

good luck!
Markk Bush


----------



## Koinu (Mar 1, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I've not much experience w/ them, so hard for me to tell. Want me to find his source? I could go back and ask... they looked ok to me, not sure how durable they would be.



Well If they look like the one's in my avatar they might be real. If they are the ones with velcro wrist straps and welded on teeth bent at 90 degree's they would be the cheap and nasty ones.



			
				mrhnau said:
			
		

> I'd love to hear how to obtain them from the Hombu..



If you wanted training shuko (rubber ones) , all you need to do is politely ask around at the Hombu and someone will point you in the right direction.

If you wanted real hand forged shuko  politely ask around at the Hombu and someone will point you in the right direction.

The Rubber ones you could most likely purchase at the Hombu during your visit . The Real shuko are not cheap and are custom made , you would need to send your hand measurements and wait till I have time to make them.

I also don't think Ed Greens training Shuko or anything else he makes is expensive . In fact I think everything Ed makes if VERY good value for your money.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 6, 2006)

Koinu said:
			
		

> You can buy real Shuko for under $30 WoW. Would they be real shuko or Real cheap and nasty ones that are far from real ?


 
And on this note, does anyone know of a _source_ for REAL shuko?  Im not talking the cheap ones you find on every "ninja gear" store... but the real thing...


----------



## Koinu (Mar 20, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And on this note, does anyone know of a _source_ for REAL shuko?  Im not talking the cheap ones you find on every "ninja gear" store... but the real thing...



;-) I have for years been custom making hand forged Shuko (see avatar) and other hard to obtain tools for Buyu. I am having a little difficulty with the postal service here atm refusing to allow me to post weapons (see Aust post weapons ban thread on MAP) but this should be sorted out within a few weeks I hope.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Currently I am waiting for a pair of real Shuko from Ed Green.  I will post a review once they arrive.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Mar 21, 2006)

I have been getting my training gear through: www.shinobigear.com
Good stuff so far.

:ninja:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2006)

Ed, explained to me that he would be shipping them out on Wednesday of this week.  I should be receiving them soon.  I will post pics and review once receiving them!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2006)

Still waiting on these shuko!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## lalom (Apr 5, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Still waiting on these shuko!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
In Ed's defense, he has been going through a bunch of life's challenges and has been backed up on orders as a result.  Talked with him yesterday and things are getting back to order now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, I am aware of what is going on with Ed.  Hopefully, everything
will get better for him.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

My custom Shuko and custom Kyoketsu Shoge ship out today! : )
I will give everyone a review once I receive them. 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, question partially answered... I got some shuko for my birthday! ya!

so, next question... anyone know any useful techniques for safely using shuko? I've contemplated getting sticking cork on the ends to make them a bit more safe. has anyone tried this yet? don't have enough cork yet, but that won't take long. any other ideas for dulling the points?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2006)

Well I received my Shuko and Kyoketsu Shoge yesterday from Ed Green and I have to say that they are very, very well made. Good steel and you can really tell that Ed puts alot of work into his tools. Ed was recommended to me by a high level Bujinkan Shihan and I have to say that he definately was correct in saying that Ed makes quality products. The long wait was definately worth it. Here is a picture.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 13, 2006)

VERY Nice!!! Ed does excellent work. I love the convex edge on the shoge.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes his work is very good.  The wait was long but worth it.  Like I said he has definately made a name for himself here in the States and his prices are not unreasonable.  Fun tools to work with but definately you better be on your game as they are the real thing. (no messing around)

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 13, 2006)

I understand that.lol. A former instructor of mine had a training shoge he made from wood, nylon rope and a heavy, hard rubber ring, and that thing itself wasn't exactly harmless. Even getting nailed in the sternum with that ring, though it was rubber, was quite painful. I can imagine what a heavy iron or steel ring would do.:uhohh:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2006)

I made my practice Shuko out of old LEO leather belts I had when I went through the academy.  Tough leather and then I made four bands and connected them with velco and punched dulled rubber screws through and put bolts on them. (the screws were sanded down)  Very efficent and practical and they work very much like the real thing but yet are safe.  Total cost was less than $5 as I already had the belts.  Eventually though I will buy some of Ed's practice Shuko and upgrade. :ultracool 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## AgentSmith (Apr 14, 2006)

i actually made a practice shoge our of sprinkler pipes (two pipes with a t-joint and then two shorter pipes with an angle joint for the hooked part of the blade) covered with about 2 rolls black electrical tape,  nylon boat rope, and a ring made of flexible sprinkler tubing also covered in electrical tape.  i think it cost me under $20 to do the whole thing...
it's really really heavy...in fact if the angled tubing was straight it would be a legit tonfa or nightstick...not sure if that is necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Koinu (Apr 15, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Yes his work is very good.  The wait was long but worth it.  Like I said he has definately made a name for himself here in the States and his prices are not unreasonable.  Fun tools to work with but definately you better be on your game as they are the real thing. (no messing around)
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



Yes Ed has made a good copy of the shuko I make, right down to rivet placement leather color and leather inside the bands. The rings on originals Shoge's are flat rings though not made from round bar stock. I can't post pictures on this site otherwise I would post a pic of one I just sent to Japan.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Koinu said:
			
		

> Yes Ed has made a good copy of the shuko I make, right down to rivet placement leather color and leather inside the bands. The rings on originals Shoge's are flat rings though not made from round bar stock. I can't post pictures on this site otherwise I would post a pic of one I just sent to Japan.


 
If you email me the pictures at my site I can upload them here for you!
Sorry I did not think about this sooner.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## newtothe dark (Aug 16, 2007)

There are 15 -17 dollar training sets on ebay almost every day.


----------

